# HOBO ICU2 FS for sale (Mallard Drake color combo)



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey everyone! Getting ready for the new season and am clearing out some calls to buy new decoys and was wondering if anyone is interested in it before I sell it on ebay. It is a Hobo ICU2- Color combo is Mallard Drake so it has a orange mouthpiece and a green barrel Its a awesome call, blows great, sounds great. 100% acrylic. Asking $85 for pickup or $90 shipped.


----------

